# Shawl for the grandson - due in May



## AnneDee (Nov 23, 2011)

Finished the shawl and just had to show off! Hours of work but SOOOOOO pleased with it.


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

Lovely! So beautiful


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Aud36 (Aug 20, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

That is a gorgeous shawl!


----------



## KnittingGran (Nov 23, 2011)

That is stunning - love it!


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful,you should be very proud of it,your work is magnificent.


----------



## lynnecoop (Nov 23, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful...I'm sure this will become a family treasure.


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Lovely.Like the pattern.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Gorgeous shawl x


----------



## grandma26 (Feb 20, 2011)

Beautiful! What a wonderful way to welcome a new grandson.


----------



## Bethknits79 (Jul 19, 2011)

So pretty!


----------



## lovehomemade (Sep 11, 2011)

beautiful,well done!! :-D


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Wow - that's gorgeous! Love it, you should be proud!!


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

So beautiful.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

A beautiful heirloom!! Wonderful job! YOu should be pleased!


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

It is just beautiful.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

A beautiful piece of work, well done. Leonora


----------



## Ellie2438 (Apr 25, 2011)

Wow that is beautiful. I have that pattern to, now I'm inspired to buy some yarn and amake it


----------



## Adoreen (Oct 29, 2011)

love the shawl very pretty.


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

Wow beautiful enjoy new baby when it comes


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

Ellie2438 said:


> Wow that is beautiful. I have that pattern to, now I'm inspired to buy some yarn and amake it


Do you know if its a free pattern on line / or a bought one, I'd love it. Thanks


----------



## me2memeinVT (Mar 5, 2011)

An heirloom for sure! Beautifully done!


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Just beautiful!


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Your hours of love and effort have paid off in a very big way.
You have created a family heirloom here, and it's absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## Donnabellah (Jul 12, 2011)

Wonderful result! Thanks for sharing...it is inspiring!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

A stunning shawl that will be a treasured keepsake. Beautiful job of knitting.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

it is gorgeous. lucky little boy :thumbup:


----------



## Sunny Days (Jan 4, 2012)

What a beautiful shawl...you do nice work!


----------



## tammyinwv (Nov 29, 2011)

That is beautiful. I have to see that is the prettiest baby blanket I have seen. Cant wait to find out info on the pattern.
Tammy


----------



## Joella76 (Jan 21, 2012)

Oh my that is such a beautiful shawl. That is another thing I have been looking for on the net. I had made a shawl for each grandchild that was born, but lost my pattern. Would you be able to send me where you got the pattern please. Thank you


----------



## knitter4years (Oct 22, 2011)

I can't say anything but wow because I'm so taken aback by the sheer work that went in to that stunning shawl. It's magnificent and what an amazing job you did.


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

A treasure for certain!


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Beautiful. A work of art and love. Well done you.


----------



## heathert (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh! Wow! I think you should show it off a couple of times. Congrats on the great work and good luck with wee chap arriving in May. Hope he's as gorgeous as our last one.


----------



## Looby loo (Jan 5, 2012)

This is beautiful you must be so proud of it, can you tell me where for found the pattern. I'm going to be a grandma for the first time in August and would love to make something like this for the new gandbaby


----------



## nartica (Dec 7, 2011)

Gorgeous!! Brethtaking!!


----------



## eduncanofvass (Jun 24, 2011)

it looks like a lot of love in there also great job


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

Oh, that's so lovely. I'm sure Mommy will be pleased to wrap her new package in this beautiful shawl.


----------



## sheilah516 (Jan 20, 2012)

Thats beautiful!


----------



## k.ryan0511 (Dec 26, 2011)

JUST BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Wally-the-bear (Jan 17, 2012)

Looks wonderful!


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

Just beautiful. HOpe you can share the pattern. Worth paying for.


----------



## val hynson (Oct 9, 2011)

Well done, its a beautiful shawl, all best wishes


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Incredibly beautiful. Can't imagine the patience it took! Great job.


----------



## yankeecatlady (Jun 3, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

What a beautiful shawl! I can see this being handed down to your grandson's grandson some day!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Just beautifully done..such a family treasure.

I find this fastinating...in the UK, Australia..baby blankets/ afghans are called shawls...such a lovely way to describe it.

Where in the USA..a shawl is knitted or crocheted for a lady to wear..

Love sharing all our different terms.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Stunning


----------



## Littlenel (Aug 24, 2011)

Stunning, I love the edging.


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Knitpurple (Oct 23, 2011)

Pretty


----------



## c barrett (Mar 8, 2011)

Beautiful. Are you willing to share the pattern..Many thanks,

Celeste


----------



## c barrett (Mar 8, 2011)

So beautiful.Are you willing ot share the pattern?

Many thanks,

Celeste


----------



## tookie. (Apr 10, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## djf5130 (Oct 14, 2011)

OMG!!! You have the patience of a saint!! I bow down to you. Donna


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Gmommie6 (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm so glad I didn't see this before choosing a pattern for my nephew. It would been a definite and so........much work. Congradulations


----------



## jleighton (Jan 23, 2011)

with love in every stitch!


----------



## romana (Sep 25, 2011)

Don't have alittle one in the plans for the time being but would love to start on this as a WIP for a future little one. Care to share the pattern?


----------



## Susan Flanagan (Nov 26, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

beautiful. what is the pattern?


----------



## Sailgurl (Oct 1, 2011)

This will be a family heriloom. How long did it take you to make it?? I have a new baby in my family and would like to make one, but not if it takes months.


----------



## beverlyl (Apr 20, 2011)

Very Beautiful!! Lots of work!


----------



## Gingamgal (Mar 8, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL !! Is it knit or crochet? I can't tell in the pic as I'm viewing on my phone (the pic is not very big here). If it is knit, what is the pattern? I don't crochet, but I love to do lace, and this could be all it would take to make me start crocheting!!!


----------



## Martine (May 11, 2011)

That is gorgeous! Very well done!


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

this is beautiful a true treasure for your family forever!


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh my goodness...... gorgeous!


----------



## Dolori (Sep 17, 2011)

AnneDee said:


> Finished the shawl and just had to show off! Hours of work but SOOOOOO pleased with it.


Hi AnneDee,

What a magnificent shawl indeed. Love it.

Warmest regards,
Dolori


----------



## Pilla (Apr 17, 2011)

that's beautiful. I'm afraid I'm not that ambitious, although our 1st grandchild is also due in May! Want to make another one?!


----------



## LuvinCrafts (Aug 22, 2011)

That is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## LuvinCrafts (Aug 22, 2011)

That is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

absolutely beautiful. it will be a pleasure to use.


----------



## perlie24 (Feb 5, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful shawl. Lots of love went into it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## alikatjoy (Nov 26, 2011)

Lovely. If you share the pattern, I am interested in making it also. I can't do as lovely of work but would sure try. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## gnendeljudith (Aug 8, 2011)

lovely magnificent gorgeous heirloom blanket a lucky baby would you be so kind to share instruction and which yarn you used thanks


----------



## grammajen (Mar 22, 2011)

Just beautiful!!!


----------



## lilita (Mar 16, 2011)

Lovely, really gorgeous, please let us know where to find such a beautiful pattern... and very appropriate yarn.


----------



## 7953Princess (Sep 20, 2011)

Stunningly beautiful! Is this your own pattern?


----------



## Rhodidodi (Nov 15, 2011)

Well done!! I have just finished one for my grandson due in February so I know how much work you have put into that!


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

How beautiful that is. Sure to be a family heirloom.


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

exquisite!!!


----------



## bakka98 (May 25, 2011)

Beautiful! What's the name of the pattern you used?


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Threlly (Jun 15, 2011)

Anne this is a beautiful heirloom Do you have the pattern and are you allowed to share it please I love lace knitting and I appreciate the work that has gone into this gorgeous shawl


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

That is a work of art! I'm sure the family will treasure it for years to come.
Vicki


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

As well you should be. It is beautiful. Edith


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

You should be pleased and proud! This is stunningly beautiful! Lucky, lucky Grandchild! You have created an heirloom!


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

gorgeous shawl!


----------



## Nanny26 (Mar 7, 2011)

Wow, breath taking, it's so beautiful! What an heirloom!!!


----------



## knittingnona (May 11, 2011)

Superb. Enjoy the compliments and the baby!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

What a beauty you have created. Sure to be a family treasure for years to come. Your work is just perfection. Know your family will treasure this.


----------



## AussieVik (Mar 23, 2011)

Just stunning! Your work is beautiful, thank you for sharing
Cheers Vikki


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

AnneDee said:


> Finished the shawl and just had to show off! Hours of work but SOOOOOO pleased with it.


Gorgeous! I'm so impressed!


----------



## Mimi Cora (Feb 20, 2011)

stunning...just stunning....and congrats on the grandbaby!


----------



## kayers (Mar 15, 2011)

Stunning - you should be very proud. Lucky GS.


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

very pretty - do you have the pattern? can you please post it or direct it where to find it. i love it and will give it a try


----------



## Knitpurple (Oct 23, 2011)

Would love the pattern can you share


----------



## Ann Heistad (Jan 18, 2012)

This is a stunning pattern, can you share it?


----------



## diana999 (Mar 24, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

you should be more than pleased, That is gorgeous. What an heirloom it will become with it being used by your babies now and their babies in years to come.


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

just beautiful! nicely done!


----------



## Susiebluel (Feb 12, 2011)

Lovely. What a way to welcome a new baby!


----------



## dottie tampa (Jan 23, 2012)

Your shawl is breathtaking if you can please share the pattern as I have a new baby coming to the family. thanks in advance


----------



## Gingir (Nov 20, 2011)

beautiful work...


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

beautiful work


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Breathtakingly lovely.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

It is stunning great job, I would love the pattern if you could share or tell me where to get it. It is gorgeous.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

I meant to add Congratulations.


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

The pattern is gorgeous and so is your work. What kind of yarn did you use? If the pattern is available, please let us know what it is. Many thanks for sharing. Lucky grandson!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

There must be some extra knitting gene that all you English ladies have from birth. The shawls that I see coming out of England are always spectacular and yours is no exception. Brag? I would be shouting from the rooftops. Your piece is exquisite and perfectly suited for the new prince. Congratulations all around!


----------



## LTN666 (Jun 10, 2011)

Where did you find the pattern? It is absolutly beautiful. Wonderful job. You should be proud and so should the mother. I love doing things for a baby. God bless the littl one coming.


----------



## Don Ashton (Sep 16, 2011)

AnneDee said:


> Finished the shawl and just had to show off! Hours of work but SOOOOOO pleased with it.


Hi AnneDee, What a beautiful shawl, never seen anything like it. Congratulations. Could you please tell me the name of the pattern so that I can look online for it? Don't know whether I will be good enough to do it but I like a challenge. I'm doing the ASHTON shawl no trouble.


----------



## barb7 (Mar 18, 2011)

very beautiful baby shawl


----------



## barb7 (Mar 18, 2011)

very beautiful baby shawl


----------



## jeannewmie (Aug 12, 2011)

Ooooo, that is lovely. Good work!


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

That's beautiful. It sure looks like lots of work.


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

You should be very proud it is goregous. Thank you so very much for sharing.


----------



## Babslovesknitting (Dec 31, 2011)

Very pretty


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

realy nice well done


----------



## MJRITCHEY (Jan 22, 2011)

That shawl is fabulous. What a lucky little guy!!


----------



## Thulha (Nov 10, 2011)

That is the most beautiful shawl I have ever seen!!! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Angel Star (Apr 12, 2011)

That is really beautiful!
Angel Star


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Beautiful'


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous. You should be proud!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, beautiful! very nice knitting work.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Beautiful! Someday I hope to make one of these for my greatgrandkids.


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

You should be very pleased! It is stunning! Could you share the pattern source? Would love to attempt it.


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

absolutely beautiful!


----------



## imoffcall (Oct 12, 2011)

magnif!!!!!!


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Absoulutely beautiful..


----------



## pengee (Jul 24, 2011)

Exquisite is the only word I can think of


----------



## Maya'sOma (Sep 3, 2011)

AnneDee said:


> Finished the shawl and just had to show off! Hours of work but SOOOOOO pleased with it.


Beautiful beautiful work.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Gorgeous! An heirloom for sure!


----------



## kmwr2003 (Dec 29, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## CJspud (Jan 19, 2012)

Beautiful shawl well worth the time and effort your should be proud of it CJsoud


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

lovely work


----------



## lyslie (Oct 6, 2011)

that is beautiful i knitted a shawl for four of my many sisters when they had their babies it does take hours but well worth it


----------



## kiwirose (Aug 19, 2011)

Absolutely awesome!!! No wonder you are feeling proud and wanting to show it off. I would be, too. I've knitted two Shetland shawls in laceweight yarn, so I know how much work goes into them. Your work is beautiful!!!


----------



## Starfire (Nov 15, 2011)

Just beautiful! Great work.... The parents are going to love it possibly make this shawl an heirloom! I know I would!


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

Beautiful!!!!! You should be proud of it!!!!


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderfully beautiful!


----------



## mvitale (Oct 3, 2011)

It is beautiful....amazing work done


----------



## Judyrohe (Mar 11, 2011)

This is just absolutely gorgeous. What a beautiful job you did.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

It is gorgeous.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Very special. You have a right to crow.


----------



## Marilyn803 (Dec 4, 2011)

Absolutely stunning. Looks like a Christening blanket. You did a great job!


----------



## Lala (Apr 5, 2011)

This gets a full "Oh, My God"! That is just gorgeous. How did you keep it from snagging on things as you went along and also how did you keep it clean; keep it in a plastic or something? 

I can just SEE my big old dog rubbing herself into a tight little ball to get cozy on it. *^*

It is exquisite. 

Love and Happy knitting, 

Lala


----------



## Margaritaz (Feb 4, 2011)

OMG


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Absolutely stunning. I love it!! :thumbup: 

Lovely work.


Pam


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

AnneDee- THAT is one absolutely, gorgeous- beautiful shawl !! I would be ever so pleased with myself if i could fashion a shawl just like this one- thanks for giving me the pleasure of viewing this piece of art!!


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Gorgeous. Congratulations !


----------



## RED2nd (Nov 5, 2011)

Wow. Just wow.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

I just want to say: you are an inspiration to all of us. You have shown us what is possible. It provides desire and incentive to learn to produce such a lovely, lovely result. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## AkAngel (Aug 14, 2011)

What a lovely shawl and a very special family heirloom. Thank you for sharing
Muriel


----------



## Lowem (Jan 10, 2012)

So beautiful! It will probably end up being a family heirloom.
You must feel proud of your work of art.


----------



## Kathy15 (Mar 23, 2011)

Absolutely stunning = hours of work with love in every stitch for your grandchild.... Only to dream that I could ever do a shawl so lovely..


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

That is so beautiful, but don't forget the warning of a few days ago about babies losing fingers after getting them wrapped in loose yarn which cut off the circulation. I had never heard of this, at sixty plus years, but now want to caution others not to let babies sleep in anything loosely knit.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Didn't know that good to keep in mind.


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful! Wish I knew a better word


----------



## Jeanne1 (Feb 6, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## karhyunique (Feb 21, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Tisha.CA (Aug 17, 2011)

Very lovely!


----------



## elainjoyce (Mar 3, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## just Kath (Oct 3, 2011)

Just beautiful, You should get a label embrodied , stating who made it and what year, We have a christening dress that is 114yrs old wouldnt have known that without the label, It was used 6 yrs ago.


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

You should be so proud! It is gorgeous!


----------



## Joella76 (Jan 21, 2012)

I have written you before, but thought I would write again. I would really like to know where you got the pattern for this shawl. I will be a great grandma in July for the first time and have been looking for a pattern for a shawl. I had a pattern that I have used for each of my grandchildren but have no idea what happened to it. If you would like to write to me this is my address

[email protected]

I would really appreciate hearing back from you. Take care


----------



## Karinza (Mar 12, 2011)

That is just breathtakingly beautiful


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

And so you should be pleased with it it is marvelous, what a wonderful job you did, great work, it will be treasured Im sure


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## jqgrammy9 (Mar 21, 2011)

absolutely beautiful!


----------



## free2knit (Oct 27, 2011)

that is just beautiful and your new grandson will snuggle in it, if you don't mind I would like the pattern, please. once again a beautiful job.


----------



## DHeart (Apr 12, 2011)

That is stunning! Did you use 100% wool? I'm asking because I tried a lace shawl once with acrylic and after blocking you still couldn't see the pattern so well.
You did an amazing job. I hope this shawl is passed down through the generations!


----------



## jean-k (Apr 23, 2011)

What a beautiful piece of work - so nicely finished.
Jean-K


----------



## vasudha (Dec 4, 2011)

Lovely shawl! Is it knitted or crocheted?Can you share more details about the yarn and the patteren?May be Ican try and make it?
thanks.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

WOW that is incredible!

Anita


----------



## Shantall (Jan 21, 2012)

wow, what a tremendous beautiful, gorgeous shawl. This shawl will end up being a family treasure battle. Is this pattern really complicated?


----------



## skfowler (Apr 13, 2011)

Lovely shawl! Great work!


----------



## lilita (Mar 16, 2011)

Joyce is right to be careful with lacy blankets; I should use that blanket to show it off !!! it's so nice and beautiful!


----------



## lilita (Mar 16, 2011)

But tell us where we can get it....we are pending..


----------



## whodlum (Jun 9, 2011)

It's gorgeous. Congrats on the great job. what an heirloom!.


----------



## Lijnet (Oct 7, 2011)

Oh, that is just so beautiful. Exquisite, is probably a more descriptive word.


----------



## granje (Dec 4, 2011)

Beaut = one of the nicest shawl patterns I've seen


----------



## AnneDee (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for the compliments.

Several people have asked where they can get the pattern. I'm afraid it's a very old one first used in the 1970s, Sunbeam pattern 151, using 3 ply yarn. I have sometimes seen them on Ebay but couldn't copy due to copyright rules I'm afraid, apart from which my copy has scribbled notes all over it which would make it very difficult to read.

Regards
Anne



tammie52 said:


> Ellie2438 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow that is beautiful. I have that pattern to, now I'm inspired to buy some yarn and amake it
> ...


----------



## AnneDee (Nov 23, 2011)

I used an acrylic yarn so that it was machine washable. I find the secret is to press it very VERY gently with no steam under a heavy cloth which flattens it but doesn't destroy the pattern.



DHeart said:


> That is stunning! Did you use 100% wool? I'm asking because I tried a lace shawl once with acrylic and after blocking you still couldn't see the pattern so well.
> You did an amazing job. I hope this shawl is passed down through the generations!


----------



## tammyinwv (Nov 29, 2011)

I found where they are selling copied and pdf patterns of this:
http://theretroknittingcompany.co.uk/babypattern10.html
cheaper: http://thevintageknittinglady.com/shawls3.html I dont know how much this is in US dollars.

Sold out as a pdf on etsy:
http://www.etsy.com/transaction/23797571

INFO:
Product details
Pamphlet: 8 pages
Publisher: Sunbeam Wools, Crawshaw Mills (1971)
ASIN: B004J9Q4KI

Tammy

The vintage knitting lady states:"All patterns still in copyright will only be available as originals, the pattern will state if it is still in copyright.". So I assume since she is offering this pattern as a pdf, she is stating there is no longer a copyright on it. I couldnt find out by search if there was or not.


----------



## lilita (Mar 16, 2011)

Thank you AnneDee!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Yes you should show this off, it is the most beautiful shawl that has been hand knitted that i have seen for a very long time.You can see it has been made with a lot of love and long hours of knitting, well done.


----------



## DHeart (Apr 12, 2011)

AnneDee said:


> I used an acrylic yarn so that it was machine washable. I find the secret is to press it very VERY gently with no steam under a heavy cloth which flattens it but doesn't destroy the pattern.


Thanks! I'll try that next time.


----------



## nogginpodge (Apr 5, 2011)

Delicate and intricate - a masterpiece of skill and patience! Well done!


----------



## tavimama (Oct 27, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful - well done x


----------



## AnneDee (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi Tammy

Thanks for all the research on this. I'm never sure how poeple get round selling copies on ebay and the like but if it's their responsiblilty not mine that's fine!

Thanks again
Anne


tammyinwv said:


> I found where they are selling copied and pdf patterns of this:
> http://theretroknittingcompany.co.uk/babypattern10.html
> cheaper: http://thevintageknittinglady.com/shawls3.html I dont know how much this is in US dollars.
> 
> ...


----------



## tammyinwv (Nov 29, 2011)

I agree Ann. Thats why I added I wasnt able to figure out for sure from a copyright site if there is a copyright or not. You see all kinds of Disney stuff on ebay that you know they dont have a copyright to use.Its just a matter of time before they get caught. Just figured I would post the links in case someone else might want to check it out.
Tammy


----------



## Annette's forum (Oct 9, 2011)

This shawl is sooooo beautiful!!! I have never seen one like it. Where did you find the pattern?


----------



## Don Ashton (Sep 16, 2011)

Here is the email address where you can buy it

[email protected]

The pattern is the SUNBEAM 151 and she is selling for GBP £1.50. If I remember rightly I paid $2.40 by PAY PAL and it was there the day after.


----------



## knitting_mama (Jan 30, 2011)

So precious!


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

what wool you used and how many grams .


----------



## AnneDee (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi. The shawl was done in 3ply yarn and took around 400g. I bought 5balls to be on the safe side and had some left over after doing the shawl and a dress and jacket. I'm not sure what weight yarn that is if you're in America but the Ravelry website has probably got a conversion chart


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

I looked in my patterns I got it. I went to meet a lady few months back she is 90 and still knits . house is full with needles and wool . She was walking with 2 sticks and her legs are swolen because she sits all the time. 
She gave me few patterns and said she knit this shawl for her son then grnadson and then great grandsone and said take this and knit for your grand kids , My son is not married yet and no sign for few years . 

I had the feeling got this so I checked yes got it .


----------



## imhs19755 (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi Ellie! Would you be willing to share this pattern? I have a new grandparent and would love to make this! I understand I'd you do not want to share, but please let me know either way! Thanks and have a great week!

Denise


----------

